# Understand, do you understand?



## tyjorg

Could someone please explain the difference and show me the difference words of....


Understand
I understand
Do you understand?



thanks


----------



## DBlomgren

Welcome, Tyjorg,

Is your native language English or Romanian?  If it is English and you really don't understand the difference between _understand, I understand, _etc., I think it would be better to post in the English Only Forum.

If your native language is Romanian, I will try to answer your question here. I also recommend that you change your profile. If you don't know how to do that, just ask.


----------



## tyjorg

my native language is english, but I want to know how to say it in Romanian.


----------



## jazyk

(to) understand = (a) înţelege
I understand = înţeleg.
Do you understand? = Înţelegi?/Înţelegeţi?


----------



## afinata

synonim
a intelege-a pricepe
but priceput-skilled
intelegator-one who listens


----------

